# Tunnel of Terror!



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

That's too funny!


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

HAHA I lol'd


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

Ha! Love those knitted brows in the end!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*"You made me this way!"*

"You took me on that scary tunnel-thing when I was 2 yrs. old, now I'm a convicted serial-killer! I'm so mad at you Dad that I'm going to tell the Police where you hid all of Your bodies!"
(No, couldn't be "genetic"!)
Fears are similair to sex when dealing with the discovery of such things by the child.
Both are talkable if the adult listens, explains and puts things in their proper prospectives.
Just remember there is no Boogeyman and there is no sex with the Boogeywoman either!
" Because I said so!"


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

wicked awesome fun. haha funny kid.


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Totally cool lol!


----------



## Pumpkin King (Jul 14, 2008)

Cute! Good job looping the video...(Gets out of the tunnel and then goes back to giggling) Fun!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I agree, whoever made this has a classic. _(I saw this at DIGG)_


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

That is cute,, one happy lil baby there...


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks for sharing that with us, Terra. Soooo cute!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

very cute!


----------

